# Arrow selection for new setup (My Fiance)



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

In July, I had my Jewel tuned at 45DW/24DL. I tried my old GT 500 spine arrows, but the tech and I could not get it to tune. Tried some shop arrows, Easton 400 spine, and no trouble tuning the bow. Easton and GT charts recommended a 500 spine. It wasn't even on the edge of the spine chart. I had to go to 400 spine. Which is fine because I am working my way up to 55DW for the bow. I thought may be it was because of the short brace height that it needed stiffer arrow. However, a guy at a 3D shoot had the same problem with his bow not tuning at the recommended spine and he had to go to a stiffer arrow.

Whatever you choose, please get the bow tuned with the arrow you choose.

I went with a Easton Bloodline 400 100 grain tip. It is about 356 grain which is a little heavy for 40-45DW, but good for 50-55DW.

You can download the pinwheel software for free trial to help with arrow selection.

There are many ladies here that have a Jewel and hopefully they will give you some options.


----------



## bobstar (May 6, 2008)

need to know overall length of arrow my wife shoots a heartbreaker dual cam bow with victory v force 500 arrow cut to 26.5 inches and shoots a 85 grain muzzy shot her first buck this year main 8 no brow tines first deer ever for her tunes bullets and shes shooting 45lbs shot right thru him dead 60 yrds double lung

if longer than 27 id go with the 400s shorter 500s with 85 gr tip up to 52lbs


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I found if you are seriuos, spend the money for the carbon express blue streak 150's, although I ordered some victory VAP's in the 500 spine to try out. I am a hunter though, not a target shooter.


----------



## marpatmomma (Dec 20, 2012)

*Much Help needed! New lady archer wanna be *

I have a quick question ladies. I Just bought my first bow (infinite edge) will have it set at 25" and 35lbs. (won't get it til first of Jan) Never shot a bow before, but went to local shop for my personal measurements so this is why I'm confident in my draw and weight (I couldn't do 40 and 36 was hard but doable, so 35 will be my start point). Ordered redhead blackout x5 envy carbon arrows. Weight 400 @8gpi and 2" veins...plus 100 grain field tips at 5/16...I have no freaking clue what any of this means...I ordered that cause they were cheap and later realized that diff draw weight took diff arrows? So, that being said,will these arrows and tips even go together (the arrows have inserts? so will the tips screw in, glue in, fit in, or what??) and if they do, once they are cut to size (which I had NO CLUE they needed to be cut to size either....sighhhhhhh),will they even work with my draw length and lbs (the [email protected] 8 gpi and 100 grain tips...I figure maybe about 26 to 26.5 inches long? not sure of that either)? Please help me...all I know is I wanted arrows with my bow, I didn't realize how overwhelmed I would be! And I figured I would be using 100 grain broadheads to hunt so I think I did the field tips weight correctly? But other than that, I don't know my tail from a hole in the ground  anyone out there care to take the time to educate me? back in my day, we could just go to walmart and get an arrow (with a blunt tip/field tip?) and stick it on the string and shoot... much much more involved than I ever imagined...there's only like a billion diff types of arrows out there..how the heck do you choose the "safe" one?


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.pinwheelsoftware.com/
ShaftSelectorXpert software tool

I forgot how long the trial period is for. It has your arrows in its database. Unfortunately, pinwheel database doesn't appear to have the 2013 Bear Infinite Edge yet in its database, so pinwheel may not be helpful for you yet. It will give you details like FOC and fps with that arrow for your bow once the Database has your bow listed. Don't give up on your arrows that you bought.

I looked up in pinwheel and saw Redhead Blackout X5 Envy. It has in the database: 500, 400, 340, 500-P, 400-P and 340-P. I have no clue what the P stands for but the 500, 400, 340 is spine. 500/400/340 is a stiffness number. The lower the number, the stiffer the spine. As you go up in DW, the bow requires a stiffer spine. That is where the charts come in handy as a guideline for the spine you need.

Are your arrows 400 grain or 400 spine? If they are 8 gpi, then you purchased the 400 spine. 

Not sure you needed the 400 spine, but it is better to be overspined than under. You may have been fine with 500 spine.

Arrows are a very personal choice. Use the arrows you just got until you figure out more of what you want in an arrow.

Also 100 grain tip is a good start. I think some people deer hunt with 85 grain, but 85 grain is not recommended for larger game like elk, moose or bear Again this is a personal choice and tip weight influences the arrow's FOC. Hunters like a 13-15% FOC while I think target shooters like 10-12%. I shoot the same for target and hunting with 13-14% using 100 grain tips. This is partly personal choice and is also influenced by ethically shooting an animal. Higher FOC will have a higher penetration on an animal.


----------



## marpatmomma (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info! :thumbs_up I looked back on basspro and the arrows I purchased says 400 under the size, and 8 gpi under the heading of shaft weight. SO it realy doesn;t specify spine or grain. But I am relieved to know that they will work once I get them cut, etc. ANd that they are safe to use at 24" DL and 35# DW...? Turns out, they sent me an email today telling me my feild tips I orderd were not in stock and they backordered them, so do you have any suggestions as to what 100 grain field tip (has to be from bass pro in this situation) I need to get with those particular arrows? I can change that easy enough, but the arrows are a done deal and on the way to me now... And I guess I'm pretty sure that the fletchings at 2" have no bearing on the weight or if the arrow is safe for my bow or not?...... How long do you think I need to make my arrows from tip to tip? Is there any set length (of course I am aware they need to be a least a bit longer than my draw length of 24", I just don't know how much longer is tooo long)

as per your response "pinwheel database doesn't appear to have the 2013 Bear Infinite Edge yet in its database" ...... it is actually a Diamond Infinite Edge, so that may be why you didn't find info on it? unless it was just a typo here?

Again, thank you ever so much for your input. I am very relieved to know the arrows I bought won't end up maiming me...lol. (or my son IF ,and that's a big IF, I let him shoot it too....lol)
Merry Christmas to you :wink:


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

marpatmomma said:


> as per your response "pinwheel database doesn't appear to have the 2013 Bear Infinite Edge yet in its database" ...... it is actually a Diamond Infinite Edge, so that may be why you didn't find info on it? unless it was just a typo here?
> 
> Again, thank you ever so much for your input. I am very relieved to know the arrows I bought won't end up maiming me...lol. (or my son IF ,and that's a big IF, I let him shoot it too....lol)
> Merry Christmas to you :wink:


I mistyped. I meant to type Diamond. pinwheel still had the Razor Edge listed for the 2013 which I believe is being replaced by the Infinite Edge. I did update pinwheel to the latest version before I looked.


----------

